# RIAA Sued for Fraud, Abuse and Legal Sham



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"It's been a rough week for the RIAA as massive layoffs are about to cost many employees their job. On top of that, the anti-piracy outfit is being sued for abusing the legal system for its war on piracy, civil conspiracy, deceptive trade practices, trespassing and computer fraud....

...To many, this will all sound very familiar and it's good to see Mrs. Moursy's legal representatives describing the tactics of these outfits so vividly. Over the years, tens of thousands have been harassed and threatened because they *allegedly* downloaded music illegally, exclusively based on shoddy evidence. Justice is calling."
http://torrentfreak.com/riaa-sued-for-fraud-abuse-and-legal-sham-090301/

There must be something to like about the RIAA. I see a lot of copyright cops here on the site anymore. Just mention burning a CD/DVD and it is question period.

Funny that no one asks anyone anything about printers. What are you printing...

Album covers (Artwork)?
Books?
Fraud letters to our elderly?
Money?


----------

